# Funktastaturen?! Laufen die auch über Infrarot?



## funnytommy (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar,
ich hab mir vor einem Monat so ein Funkübertragungsset gekauft!
Das ist für Videosignal und die 2 Audiokanäle.
Ein Infrarotsignal für die Fernbedienung kann man auch übertragen!
Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich kauf mir ne Funktastaur und lass das Signal über mein Funkübertragungsset senden!
Geht das?


Noch einen schönen Tag

ft


----------



## Goofman (8. Juni 2004)

Hi 

Die meisten Funktastaturen laufen (wie der Name schon sagt) über funk.
Es gibt jedoch auch Sets, die mit Infrarot laufen, mußt halt suchen.
Aber die Reichweite dieser Geräte ist meist relativ gering, von dem her würd ich dir zu einer guten Funktastatur raten

Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich bis jetzt mit Logitech gemacht (relativ Sparsam und gute reichweite)

Mfg Niky


----------



## funnytommy (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Goofman!

Danke für den Tipp mit Logitech!
Doch ich suche nach einer Infrarot-Tastatur! Denn ich will, wie oben erwähnt, dass Signal in einen anderen Raum senden (ca.10m) und es gibt glaube ich keine Funktastaturen die auf solcher Entfernung noch funktionieren!


----------

